# October CSUSA Group Buy



## Quality Pen (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome to the October CSUSA Group Buy. Please read this post in its entirety as numerous, albeit minor, changes have been made since the previous CSUSA group buy.

My goal is to have everything done and ordered by *Friday October 24*. I will be using regional rate boxes ($8.26) which are a little smaller than a MFRB but also a little cheaper. Depending on what you order, we'll adjust up or down as necessary. This buy is open to USA and Canada shipping addresses only.

$50 of insurance is now included with Priority Mail. *YOU* are responsible for any additional insurance you want. For reference: 
  $100 of insurance costs $2.60, 200=3.30, 300=5.50, 400=6.75, 500=8, 600=9.25, 700=10.50, 800=11.75, 900=13, 1000=14.25, 1100=15.50. 
  Please put the exact amount in the excel sheet when you submit your order. I recommend insurance. Please remember that I am responsible for shipping your merchandise, but I cannot be held responsible for its delivery!

If you see something I missed, or have questions, please let me know!



The Specifics

This buy is focused on obtaining the maximum kit quantity discount of 25% plus the CSUSA “club” discount which is now 10%. This is a very limited buy. *This buy is open to the first 10 respondents to this thread OR until Tuesday October 21 at 11:59 PM C.S.T., whichever occurs first. *

*IF YOU DO NOT MEET THE TIMELINES, WE WILL PLACE THE ORDER WITHOUT YOU. IF YOU SENT MONEY AFTER THE DEADLINE AND THE ORDER WAS PLACED THEN YOUR MONEY WILL BE REFUNDED TO YOU. THERE WILL BE NO "WARNING" EMAILS THAT YOU ARE LATE. Sorry, but it's not right to others who do things on time to have to wait for others who do not.*

*I will post in this thread when 10 participants have been reached. Please do not be discouraged after I make that post. If I need to extend the buy to 1 or 2 additional folks to get your order in, I'll allow it as long as the time deadline has not passed. *

REQUIREMENTS TO PARTICIPATE:
• There is a minimum purchase of 10 Artisan kits AND you must be willing to work with the restrictions listed below.
*• 1. PM me to get in – first 10 in are in.*
*• 2. Must have a USA or Canada shipping address.
• 3. Also reply to this thread so others know when the 10 is met.*

Please indicate your NAME and IAP USERNAME on all payments and correspondence. I will PM you if you are one of the first 10 to respond “I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.” I will give you my email address to return the spreadsheet to. There is a block at the top of the spreadsheets. It requires:

Your IAP screen name
Your “real” name
Your email address
Your mailing address
  Whether or not you want insurance (Yes/No)

If these fields are not filled out accurately, the spreadsheet will be returned to you!

DEADLINES:
• First 10 respondents with at least 10 Artisan kits
• Spreadsheet must be returned by Wednesday  October 22 (Midnight – CST)
• PayPal (only payment option) by Thursday October 23  (Midnight – CST)



PAYPAL ONLY:
I will be placing the order by *Friday October 24*. If you have not made the PayPal payment by the deadline scheduled above I will drop you from the buy. I will confirm your total via PM as well as my PayPal information once I receive your order back. Please do not sign up and then not follow through in a timely manner, it knocks someone else out of a chance to participate. 

SHIPPING:
Will be defaulted to published USPS Regional Rate 4 for online postage price of $8.26. It will include tracking and delivery confirmation. For smaller orders that will fit the small priority box, I will refund the difference in shipping. Likewise, if you have very large orders, it may not be able to fit into one regional rate box. I'll give you my best estimate on shipping once you place your order, and we'll go from there. 

  Canadians, change the field labeled "Estimated - shipping" cost to $33.95 in the excel sheet.


  KITS AVAILABLE:
For the 25% discount, we need to reach a 100 kit minimum from the Artisan kits only. *Apprentice kits follow a different discount pattern, and will not be included in this buy!* (The extra 10% discount is based on the total order dollar amount.)* Prices and availability of kits are updated as of this posting, but you may want to check your items online to be sure.* 
_Special spreadsheet notes in red:_
· _Artisan Lock n Load is on Closeout – no discount_
· _PSI Bolts have their own quantity discounts and don’t mix/match. If we have overwhelming interest in these pens, I will adjust the discount and advise you of the new total._
·_ Razors have their own quantity discount._
I believe the spreadsheet is accurate, but will not make up any differences if I have mistyped or transposed numbers. If you find any discrepancies in the spreadsheet, please contact me ASAP! I will confirm your total via PM with appropriate discounts after all order sheets have been returned to me. 

Only items listed on the spreadsheet will be included in the buy, no other items will be included. *I am willing to make exception to this requirement for a "non-pen" item or two - but please limit this to 1 or 2 item numbers. *

There will be *NO backorders*. Out of stock items will be refunded without any questions.

SHIPPING INSURANCE:
I do not require that you pay for insurance but I highly recommend it.* I can not and will not be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control.* You will receive confirmation of shipping, but once it has left my hands I am not responsible for it. If you desire insurance then PM me and I will calculate the cost and add it to your spreadsheet. *I recommend insuring your shipment for the FULL retail value of your order!*

The attached spreadsheet _October Group Buy_ will calculate your total cost for pens including both the 25% and the 10% discount from CSUSA. The total cost of the buy must exceed $1000 after the 25% discount is applied in order to qualify for the additional 10%. If we do not exceed the $1000, it may be necessary to reopen the buy, but I do not anticipate this to be a problem. 

I have also rounded up the PayPal fee to 4.0%. Your PayPal fee may be less than what you pay, and this difference will be refunded. Once all payments are received and accounts settled to my satisfaction, I will issue PayPal refunds for any overpayments. I’ll try to get as close to even as possible – anything less than $1.00 will not be refunded.

Please complete your order within the spreadsheet. *Before you return the spreadsheet to me by email – change the excel filename as follows: *
*RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_October.xls* – I will save each individual order on my hard drive so I can reference them as needed to compile the master order. 

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone, and please feel free to PM me with any questions or concerns.

Again, PM me and post in this thread that you are in with at least the 10 kit minimum. I will PM to confirm and send you my email for you to send the filled-in spread sheet back to me. These requirements are intended to be very specific. If you have any questions PM me right away. 



  ***I would like to emphasize something again... It helps me keep track of things easier when you change your excel filename to: 
*RealFirstName_RealLastName_CSUSA_October.xls*


----------



## WalkOn (Oct 20, 2014)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.

Thanks, 

Kev


----------



## Jeff turns (Oct 20, 2014)

I am in for at least 10... Thanks Jeff


----------



## fitty (Oct 20, 2014)

Count me in for at least 10


----------



## DLGunn (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm in for at least 10.


----------



## RDH79 (Oct 20, 2014)

*Im in*

I will be in for at least 10


----------



## drise (Oct 20, 2014)

I am in and will buy at least 10 kits.

Thanks 

Dave


----------



## Quality Pen (Oct 20, 2014)

fitty
WalkOn
Jeff turns
DLGunn
RDH79
drise
 
accounted for thus far. that was fast.


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm in for 10. 
Thank you


----------



## hjdiamond2 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm in for 10.
Thank you, Harry


----------



## SteveG (Oct 20, 2014)

PM sent. I will order 10 Kits


----------



## wwneko (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm in for 10 or more.


----------



## jsolie (Oct 21, 2014)

In for 10 if there's still room!


----------



## Quality Pen (Oct 21, 2014)

I just checked the thread and it's not lining up with the PM's...

If you want to participate please read the thread -- pm me so it's more manageable to keep track.

I'm going to presume the buy is full for now...

Confirmation PM's from:


fitty
WalkOn
Jeff turns
DLGunn
RDH79
drise
SteveG
wwneko
jsolie


----------



## Silverado (Oct 21, 2014)

Please count me in for 10-15


----------



## scotian12 (Oct 21, 2014)

Is there room for one more?    Thanks   Darrell


----------



## eranox (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm in if there's room.  No hard feelings if not


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm in for 10 on this one as well.


----------



## Crashmph (Oct 21, 2014)

If you are taking any more, I am in for 20.


----------



## Cablegod75 (Oct 21, 2014)

got room for me?


----------



## Cablegod75 (Oct 21, 2014)

I am good for 10 if so.


----------



## Quality Pen (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm probably over the 10 already, but I will let everyone know if space is available. Judging by the interest, I see no reason why I or someone else wouldn't do another group buy in early November. It would be up to me or another volunteer and Mannie -- he always has the final say!


----------



## Quality Pen (Oct 21, 2014)

Responded to all the PM's... if you are participating then please remember the Excel is due Wednesday the 22.


----------



## Quality Pen (Oct 21, 2014)

I'm going to post a new excel shortly... please double check your items as there have been _numerous _price increases on things ranging from pen kits to blanks to boxes.


----------



## Quality Pen (Oct 22, 2014)

*Excel Update #1*

Updated excel, please use this excel...

Some changes include:
cabretta box increased in price
bullet pen gold plate increased in price
some other increases

numerous item # changes including the statesman rollerballs

added some items such as:
TaperMate Morse Taper Cleaner No. 2 MT    510-0002
Precision Machine Multi-Tip Revolving Center Accessory Center Point 1/4" Blunt Part# 1046320007
blanks


----------



## Quality Pen (Oct 23, 2014)

Got all the excels... Mailed off the purchase order to CSUSA. They aren't open to call, but they're quick about business. I will update later this afternoon. 

Keep an eye out for payment instructions this evening'ish.


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 23, 2014)

If you run into any problems or need help with anything let me know. I live just down the road from CSUSA and know the folks in there well. They are always great to deal with.


----------



## Quality Pen (Oct 23, 2014)

bobleibo said:


> If you run into any problems or need help with anything let me know. I live just down the road from CSUSA and know the folks in there well. They are always great to deal with.


Sure, I would love it if you could go down and ask them not to raise their prices or change their item numbers :biggrin:


----------



## bobleibo (Oct 23, 2014)

Quality Pen said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> > If you run into any problems or need help with anything let me know. I live just down the road from CSUSA and know the folks in there well. They are always great to deal with.
> ...


 

Sorry.....I'm in procurement, not finance. Being in the place in person with a credit card is simply dangerous.


----------



## Quality Pen (Oct 27, 2014)

I've got a busy weekend so I definitely can't ship out the individual boxes Saturday, but if I get the shipment earlier enough in the week then I might be able to get them out  Friday before work. 

Otherwise they will go out Monday. I'll work as fast as I can since I know everyone wants their goodies!


----------



## DLGunn (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't rush on my behalf. Do what you need to do. I can wait a couple of days if you're busy. But I'm only speaking for me. :wink:


----------



## Quality Pen (Oct 31, 2014)

Forgot how long this part takes!

Our little kitty helped get all the boxes packed up and double checked. 

They should go out tomorrow!


----------



## jsolie (Oct 31, 2014)

It's always best to give the boxes a Cat scan....


----------



## Quality Pen (Oct 31, 2014)

Gold!


----------



## Quality Pen (Nov 1, 2014)

Just wanted to let you know they were all mailed Friday.  you should have gotten the usps email too.


----------



## DLGunn (Nov 1, 2014)

I got my email, shows that it will be delivered Monday. 

Thanks, 
dlg


----------



## WalkOn (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey Bobby,

My package arrived today, many thanks.

Kev


----------



## RDH79 (Nov 3, 2014)

Got mine today. Thank You !!


----------



## Quality Pen (Nov 3, 2014)

fantastic. thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Jeff turns (Nov 3, 2014)

Got mine today thanks


----------



## DLGunn (Nov 3, 2014)

Got mine today. Thank you.


----------



## fitty (Nov 3, 2014)

Package arrived. Thank you!


----------



## jsolie (Nov 4, 2014)

My box arrived safe and sound.  Thanks again!


----------



## Silverado (Nov 4, 2014)

Received mine. Thanks Again!


----------



## bobleibo (Nov 4, 2014)

Mine showed up today. 
Thanks for putting this together Bobbie, much appreciated.


----------



## Quality Pen (Nov 11, 2014)

According to USPS everyone should have received their packages. 

If not, please let me know!


----------

